# Update on the Ticker



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I had my first "post heart attack" appointment with my Cardiologist today and got a clean bill. I was released to go back to work, and told "if you feel like you can do it, then do it. Resume activities as normal. Most of them anyway..."

Blood Pressure was excellent, heart sounded great, pulse strong and slow, ready for action! The downside; Attached to Plavix for the rest of my life to keep the Stent clear, Lipitor for the Cholesterol and Aspirin to thin the blood. That puts a spin on the prepping if anything ultra long term occurs, that I haven't quite figured out how to address yet. However, it gives me some resolve to look into how folks deal with life long medical issues if there is a long term or "permanent" event.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Good news on the check up, but might want to invest in some quik clot or celox with the blood thinner regiment in play!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Glad to hear you are doing well!

If you want to stock up - just have your Dr. send a script over to a canadian pharmacy and have them shipped to your door... Wait don't do that, that is 'illegal'. But theoretically, if you do so, you can get a years supply of both for ~$200, and that could be in addition to whatever you keep normally from the local pharmacy.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good to hear. Exercise too....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Is the Lipitor necessary, or can you permanently alter your diet? Anything that lists sui-homicidal depression as a possible side effect scares the bejeezus out of me. Glad you're doing better either way!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Is the Lipitor necessary, or can you permanently alter your diet? Anything that lists sui-homicidal depression as a possible side effect scares the bejeezus out of me. Glad you're doing better either way!


Unfortunately it's necessary. 85% of the issue I had last week was hereditary, mostly High Cholesterol. I'm only 44 and I don't eat a lot of junk, rarely have fast food and though I eat more greasy food than I should, I don't eat a lot of it overall. I don't eat a lot of red meat, mostly chicken and pork, fish when I can. I'm not a "super-healthy", vegan, all organic Tofu garden burger kind of guy, but I don't sit around eating bags of Dorito's, living on bacon and all things pork fat either.

This goes back several generations on both my parents side, male and female. I escaped the heart disease, but not the cholesterol issues and my heart attack was a matter of plugged plumbing as my body apparently doesn't process any type of fat or fat by-product; it just deposits it in my arteries.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

That's good news! Glad to hear you're back in the race.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Last time I went for a checkup the Dr. told me before she even got the test results back I had a high cholesterol diet. I told her "Should be fine though. I've probably got high blood pressure to. So IF my arteries are clogged the high blood pressure will make sure all the blood gets where it needs just like it should, like a high pressure oil pump in a tight tolerance race car engine.". She seemed very unimpressed.  And actually a little mad when my cholesterol came back lower than hers.   She was a vegan, I believe we have incisors for a reason. Red meat = _YUMM!!!_


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Unfortunately it's necessary. 85% of the issue I had last week was hereditary, mostly High Cholesterol. I'm only 44 and I don't eat a lot of junk, rarely have fast food and though I eat more greasy food than I should, I don't eat a lot of it overall. I don't eat a lot of red meat, mostly chicken and pork, fish when I can. I'm not a "super-healthy", vegan, all organic Tofu garden burger kind of guy, but I don't sit around eating bags of Dorito's, living on bacon and all things pork fat either.


I hope you know I wasn't intending to infer that you were or are eating poorly. The question was supposed to be face value, "what are the alternatives" and nothing else.  That's a rough ride, but I'm sure things will work out for the best!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It is great to hear you are doing better! 



bigdogbuc said:


> I'm not a "super-healthy", vegan, all organic Tofu garden burger kind of guy, but I don't sit around eating bags of Dorito's, living on bacon and all things pork fat either.


Don't go all vegan. Every vegan I have ever met (that has been a vegan for a while) has a gray-gaunt complexion and smells like ass. They sure don't look very healthy to me. Plus, they all seem to be pissed-off all of the time. So their risks of heart problems might (or might not) be lower, but that is more than offset by the increased risks of getting punched in the face for just generally being dicks.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Don't go all vegan. Every vegan I have ever met (that has been a vegan for a while) has a gray-gaunt complexion and smells like ass. They sure don't look very healthy to me. Plus, they all seem to be pissed-off all of the time.


This about sums up my view on vegans.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad your doing better. As to medical advice I'm not a doctor and I'm not playing one here.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I assume you had an early morning blood draw. When you did the blood draw for the tests, were you told to drink a big glass of water about 30-60 minutes before the blood draw? If you don't, you will be dehydrated and your blood tests will give erroneous results. Your blood will be "thicker" with the cholesterol for instance.
By the way, good to hear your out of the woods.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I hope you know I wasn't intending to infer that you were or are eating poorly. The question was supposed to be face value, "what are the alternatives" and nothing else.  That's a rough ride, but I'm sure things will work out for the best!


Not at all Double 'D'. I knew what you meant. The problem is I don't eat all that bad to begin with so there wasn't much more I could do.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> It is great to hear you are doing better!
> 
> Don't go all vegan. Every vegan I have ever met (that has been a vegan for a while) has a gray-gaunt complexion and smells like ass. They sure don't look very healthy to me. Plus, they all seem to be pissed-off all of the time. So their risks of heart problems might (or might not) be lower, but that is more than offset by the increased risks of getting punched in the face for just generally being dicks.


Inor, this has to be my favorite post of yours ever! Just damn funny! :lol: ::clapping:: Thanks for the laugh....


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad to hear you are doin better.. I was wonderin where ya have been...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually if the stress of SHTF doesn't kill you, the peace of mind after the fact will probably drop your blood pressure so much that you will feel fine. Then combine that with NON-GMO foods in your system, a healthy diet of wild game and horse meat, and SHAZAM you are healthy.

BIG FINGER to the medical / pharmicudical industries, did you know on the average doctors live 22 years LESS than the common man?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> This about sums up my view on vegans.
> 
> View attachment 3039


Vegans taste better, and when you pit roast them over the fire, they dont flare up the fire so much.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Glad to hear you are doing well!
> 
> If you want to stock up - just have your Dr. send a script over to a canadian pharmacy and have them shipped to your door... Wait don't do that, that is 'illegal'. But theoretically, if you do so, you can get a years supply of both for ~$200, and that could be in addition to whatever you keep normally from the local pharmacy.


It's not illegal if you have a prescription.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Good to hear you're doing well!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Not at all Double 'D'. I knew what you meant. The problem is I don't eat all that bad to begin with so there wasn't much more I could do.


This was my experience as well. High cholesterol, high triglycerides. Doc told me to loose some weight, come back in a month for re-check.
Lost 11 pounds, stuff still high, said it was probably genetic, prescribed Lipitor. My co-pay was $30. Later my insurance raised the co-pay to $60. 
I told the Doc i'll die before I pay that much per month, he found a generic that cost me $7. Gemfrobozil, or something like that - I'm at work, pill bottle is home. I take two a day.

Oh, here's a tip to keep your triglycerides low for the test - DO NOT eat a Wendy's Triple Baconator the night before your test like I did. With fries and a shake, of course.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, here's a tip to keep your triglycerides low for the test - DO NOT eat a Wendy's Triple Baconator the night before your test like I did. With fries and a shake, of course.


Just my 2 cents - Avoid eating Oreos before your tests too. When Mrs Inor was pregnant with daughter #2 she ate a whole bag of Oreos before a doctor appointment. Her blood sugar was obviously off the charts. The doc was not pleased.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My family physician is the one who keeps close tabs on my bloodwork because of liver damage caused by years of hard drinking. He's the one that was alarmed by my chloesterol levels, and ruled it genetic.
The VA doctor was not alarmed, seems exposure to Agent Orange defoiliant is involved in this more than heredity.

And Hershey bars (the big 4 ounce ones) and a half a box of Cheezits will screw up tests too.
Darn it, I don't drink, smoke, or use drugs, leave my Hersheys and Cheezits alone.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> Just my 2 cents - Avoid eating Oreos before your tests too. When Mrs Inor was pregnant with daughter #2 she ate a whole bag of Oreos before a doctor appointment. Her blood sugar was obviously off the charts. The doc was not pleased.


I think my doctor would be more upset if I was pregnant. Just sayin'...


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad to see that you're feeling better, Big Dog. And NO to the horse meat (Grrr). I dropped my cholesterol with Lipitor or a genaric knock off and eating oatmeal every day. It sure helped me. I also count carbs. 'Makes a big difference. Now if I could just exercise as much as I should, I'd be a force to reckon with! Right now my mouth is my most dangerous weapon. I can cut a person down at 400 yards, just with my toung, when I want to. They are crying and bleeding everywhere!:twisted:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

longrider said:


> ......eating oatmeal every day................................Right now my mouth is my most dangerous weapon. I can cut a person down at 400 yards, just with my toung, when I want to. They are crying and bleeding everywhere!:twisted:


Hmmmm. I wonder if there's a connection there. :mrgreen:
I suppose though, up in Minnesota you would get some quizical looks if you asked for grits.:lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hmmmm. I wonder if there's a connection there. :mrgreen:
> I suppose though, up in Minnesota you would get some quizical looks if you asked for grits.:lol:


Mrs Inor makes cheese grits for me if I bug her continually for a while. Grits, hush puppies and sweet tea are three of the greatest things that I have experienced through my travels. Thanks a lot RPD, now I am getting snarley wishing I could trade a few of my upcoming trips to California for trips to the South to get some decent restaurant food.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Grits are going in the long term storage.

One thing I do miss about the north (and there few things i miss there) is fried mush . They don't have that here.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> It is great to hear you are doing better!
> 
> Don't go all vegan. Every vegan I have ever met (that has been a vegan for a while) has a gray-gaunt complexion and smells like ass. They sure don't look very healthy to me. Plus, they all seem to be pissed-off all of the time. So their risks of heart problems might (or might not) be lower, but that is more than offset by the increased risks of getting punched in the face for just generally being dicks.


The word Vegan's origins can be found in the tribal nations of North America. While there is no direct translation, it roughly means, "Piss Poor Hunter".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor makes cheese grits for me if I bug her continually for a while. Grits, hush puppies and sweet tea are three of the greatest things that I have experienced through my travels. Thanks a lot RPD, now I am getting snarley wishing I could trade a few of my upcoming trips to California for trips to the South to get some decent restaurant food.


Grits and sweet tea are the two best reasons to never travel outside the South.


----------

